# Horse Creek Hunt



## robert carter (Aug 26, 2016)

Oct -27-30 this year. Some folks may be there early.Always a good time with shots fired! RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 26, 2016)

I already have the week off and hope to make it early, looking foreword to this hunt.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm going to try and make a week out of it this year.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll be there a few days


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll be there a day or 2


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 26, 2016)

Vacation already scheduled. Might even take a few days the week before. Planning on a hunt or two before that week to scout things out.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Aug 26, 2016)

There's a chance I might make it down for a day or two.


----------



## JBranch (Aug 27, 2016)

Can't wait.


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 28, 2016)

If I can save up for a case of Vienna's I may  try to get down there.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 29, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Oct -27-30 this year. Some folks may be there early.Always a good time with shots fired! RC



Since you had surgery you going to be the camp cook this year


----------



## robert carter (Aug 29, 2016)

I`m gonna be killing stuff!!RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2016)

dpoole said:


> Since you had surgery you going to be the camp cook this year



Robert would make a fantastic camp cook, as long as Allen Oliver was doing the actual cooking.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 29, 2016)

I've not been in several years. I may have to show up a day or so.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 29, 2016)

I may be there as well


----------



## Clipper (Aug 29, 2016)

This year is going to be iffy or me as I will have just gotten back from my Utah Elk hunt.  My wife broke down and agreed to take care of my mother for a few more days last year so she might do the same thing this year.  I would love to be there.


----------



## Killinstuff (Sep 1, 2016)

I like Robert's way of thinking!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 2, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Robert would make a fantastic camp cook, as long as Allen Oliver was doing the actual cooking.



I don't know if Robert can cook or not. I know Allen can fry the heck outta some catfish!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2016)

I can`t cook but I`m an expert "taster". RC


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 22, 2016)

If someone plans to cook some fish please PM me. I got a bunch. And I know how to make grease stink.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 23, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Robert would make a fantastic camp cook, as long as Allen Oliver was doing the actual cooking.



awwww...RC is a fine feller...he can boil water and open cans like the rest of you. Oliver does put flour, grease and eggs together right well!!!!  I know ya'll gonna have a Blast! we haven't been there in several years.....doubt it this year to!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2016)

Mock scrape in the swamp. Fine deer. Hope to see ya`ll and them there. RC


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 15, 2016)

There are some bigguns over there. I've seen em. I may have to ride over there for a day or two.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 15, 2016)

Got my blood pumping! Only hunted two time so far this season. Plan on showing up on Sat night 22nd set camp up and hunt most of the week.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2016)

I plan to get there on the 22nd myself. I will have to work that Tue and Wed but will be back again that Thursday through Sunday. Man I`m looking forward to it. RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 16, 2016)

I might slid in on Sunday the 23erd.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 16, 2016)

Gonna try to get there on the 22nd


----------



## robert carter (Oct 19, 2016)

Made a scouting trip and climbed earlier in the week. I filmed a 4 pt a few minutes at 15 yards or so and saw a few other deer. Red oaks are starting to drop and I even saw two Chestnuts dropping. Lot of buck sign . The feed plots are dust bowls though as it is terrible dry there. Gonna be a good hunt.
  Do not go around the right side of montgomery lake. Some idiot poured out corn there. I hope he gets caught.I told on him. RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2016)

They eating the corn yet?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2016)

I might go down Friday afternoon. I've got to come back Monday and go to a funeral Tuesday in Columbia S.C.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like I'll be there mid day Friday to start looking around


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 20, 2016)

Gonna miss it, due to unforeseen circumstance. While y'all are down there, kill a few if you think about it.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 20, 2016)

Almost got everything ready. Be there mid day Friday to Dennis. Wish You could make it Barry. Going to come hang with you at the Pooles before to long.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2016)

Going to the club Saturday and Sunday but if everything works out I'm gonna ride over Monday morning. I don't have a clue where to go but I haven't been there in several years and I'm craving a little swamp time.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2016)

Several shots fired and several close encounters first 2 days critter's being killed


----------



## Dennis (Oct 25, 2016)

Another one down


----------



## Dennis (Oct 26, 2016)

I here another one goes down


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 26, 2016)

I was busted by a really nice buck that came downwind of me about a week or 2 ago. 
As a broke college student if the price is right I'll tell you where. Lol


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 30, 2016)

Four more critters down. That's 10 for the week!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 30, 2016)

Critters are dropping like acorns. I had to leave Friday afternoon. I will get some pictures up before to long. Another great year. Had a large time as always.  Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 30, 2016)

Checked one of my favorite places to hunt Monday afternoon and it was looking good. Got up the tree about 5 that afternoon. While I was untying my bow I looked to my right and had 2 deer already under a pin oak at about 80 yards. Got all gear ready and gave a few soft doe grunts and waited. The big doe finally made her way up to the 2 big Pin Oaks I had set up on. Watched her and the Button head feed for a good 45 minutes. She finally worked her way around on my side of the tree and gave me a 16 yard shot. She made a semi circle and crashed at 50 yards. Thanks to Dennis for going back in with me a helping me load her on the game cart. She turned out to be the heaviest Doe I have taken at Horse Creek. She weighed in at 115lbs.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 30, 2016)

*First Trad Hog*

Returned Tuesday afternoon to the tree I shot the doe in Monday and had about 50 Hogs come to a water hole behind me. I watched 2 LARGE boars fight under a tree for almost 5 minutes. The smaller hogs finally started coming to the trees to feed. The first one that got right I let the air out of him with a Woodsman. he couldn't take that only went about 7 yards and that was it. Waited till dark and got down to take pictures. While standing there taking pictures a another hog around the same size come in and I introduced it to a Woodsman. Never found that one but know its dead. First recovered hog with my Longbow. Robert Barfield and his son Andrew went back in and helped me track the second Hog and get the First one out. Many Thanks Robert and Andrew.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 30, 2016)

Good job Allen.  Looks like you had a grand time!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 30, 2016)

WTG!!!! that's great hunting and patience Allen!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 30, 2016)

Good deal!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 30, 2016)

Enjoyed seeing all my Friends again. I had a great time. I had a bit of bad luck on one animal but made up for it this morning.
  My first time in the tree there I shot a fine buck that came running through. I hit a shade back in the liver and the buck ran off. I checked the blood where there was plenty and saw it was dark red liver blood so I waited a few hours before trailing . My Bud Chris Spikes went with me to take up the trail. We followed a very good blood trail to the river 100-150 yards away and the deer went in and crossed the Ocmulge. I could not go on the land he went on and could`nt get a boat to that section because the River is so low. I had to grit my teeth and live with it.I have no doubt had the deer stayed on my side we would have found him as we never went lacking for good blood. The arrow stayed in the deer and I believe kept him pushed. In near 40 years of hunting I have never had a deer cross the river on me.
  This morning I climbed on a smoking swamp chestnut 1.25 miles in the swamp. It is the hottest tree I have sat on in years. Time I got sat down in the stand I could hear pigs which was surprising because I had seen very little pig sign in the area. Right at first light a deer comes in and I spine it at 8 yards. It goes straight down and I follow up with another arrow. 20 minutes later another doe comes in and spots the one I just shot and spooks. I had a 18-20 yard shot but was holding for one closer and did`nt get an arrow in her. 
  About an hour later a Big sow comes under my tree and I make a perfect shot at a long 2 yards from the base of the tree she runs behind me with the arrow to the fletch in her. I know I got an exit out the bottom and felt real good about finding her. 30 minutes later a group of 10 or so pigs come in. I drill one at 7 yards and it runs 15 and goes down. Another one stops at 10 yards and I just look at it. I`m out of arrows.
  Icing on the cake is I got it all on video except for the shot on the doe. It was moving quick and stepped out of the frame. Thanks to Chris for helping and old man pack out the meat. I killed these three with a homemade string follow longbow I had cut down from 66" to 64" and is about 55 lbs. 600 grain arrows. I shot all three critters with different broadheads. Woodsman,Simmons and a Grizzly. Sharp is the key. A great Morning thank you Lord!!! RC


----------



## robert carter (Oct 30, 2016)

Deer and pig "crack".


----------



## robert carter (Oct 30, 2016)

Another tip is have stand that makes critters feel...welcome..lol


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 30, 2016)

Man, that's good stuff.  Looks like yall had a blast.  Congrats to all.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 31, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Another tip is have stand that makes critters feel...welcome..lol



That Welcome mat is in the shape of a Coffin. Things tend to die when they get around it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 31, 2016)

Horse Creek 2016. I didn't take many pictures or video much. I'll have to combine the clips later. I had a great  time and hunt for myself. I had to leave after two days of hunting for family reasons and come back down for 3 more whole days of hunting. I saw 26 deer, 3 tortoise, a possum, a fox squirrel, lots of grey squirrels and many armadillos. Anyway here's a few pictures. A big thanks to RC, Chris, Melanie, Martin, Jimmy, Dennis, Robert, Andrew, Allen, and Wanda for making camping and hunting an enjoyable time at Horse Creek. We didn't go hungry either.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Clipper (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like ya'll had a good hunt and some good camping.  Happy for you.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome!  wish I could have made it


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 1, 2016)

Myself and Andrew had a great time. Already looking foreword to next year.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 1, 2016)

man ya'll were showin' out. Looks like a great time. I will not miss it next year-


----------



## antharper (Nov 2, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Deer and pig "crack".



First off congrats on what sounds like a great time with some good friends and the success u had , I wanted to say that most of the property that's across the river from horse creek is also WMA land ( Flat Tub) and if u u happened to of been hunting on the far west side of wma I know property owner across river , I grew up near flat tub


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks like a great time. Would like to get down there some day.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 2, 2016)

antharper, If you are talking about Mr. Clydes place I have hunted it many times. I was in Blackfish club for ten years as well. Gods country.RC


----------



## antharper (Nov 2, 2016)

robert carter said:


> antharper, If you are talking about Mr. Clydes place I have hunted it many times. I was in Blackfish club for ten years as well. Gods country.RC



Small world, Clyde is my great uncle , I killed the buck in my advatar on blackfish last season on the south side of hwy 107 , my parents home is the brick house near club entrance, it sure doesn't seem like gods country since they cut every tree all the way to the river bank but still love it , just thought I may could help u get your buck , happy hunting


----------

